# Which Varroa control methods are you using?



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

last Fall I treated with Hopguard---put the strips in early November, took them out just after Thanksgiving. This Spring I repeated and found that the bees removed the strips in a week. 

Then I went to "Fogging". Bought a Burgess fogger and oxalic acid, everclear and made the mix. I found this a royal pain---mixing, using, storing, etc. 

I owned one of the battery-operated sublimators---the long one that has a heated pan and long arm to be inserted just over the bottom board---I did not want to put that hot plate under my low-hanging comb, so I disposed of it. 

Now I am looking at the Pro-Vap, a 110 volt sublimator that requiires either a generator or an inverter to furnish power. Its advantage ios CONVENIENCE.
How about your experience? Any comments?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

This is beekeeper talk-- The Pro-Vap is an electrically heated closed cup that blows oxaxic acid vapor into a bee hive. The internet has details.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

1)Formic pads a week after hardest (mid aug)
2)Apivar strips September 1
3)Mid november a friend came by and did an oxalic vapor treatment. Only 1-2 mites dropped in each hive which was incredible. 

Next year I hope to do the oxalis several times during the season. 
I also bought hopgaurd, but read it was hard on brood so didn’t bother, and now unsure when it’s best to place in hive. Any suggestions?


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Macrocarpus said:


> This is beekeeper talk-- The Pro-Vap is an electrically heated closed cup that blows oxaxic acid vapor into a bee hive. The internet has details.


I think this is what a friend used on my bees. I hope you wear the proper mask, that’s rough stuff to breath in. I stood well back while he vaped my hives and it choked me up. Yikes!


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

We use a Pro-Vap and really like it. In the past we used a heated pan device, which was kind of a pain because you have to haul a battery around and it takes longer to than the Pro-Vap. Using the Pro-Vap takes about a min per hive, the heated pan takes about 5 per hive.


----------

